# Bordeaux ?



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi all. Does anyone have a recommendation for the aforementioned ?

TIA

Ed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

It's been a while and with luck cafe culture in France has been catching up, but I went to Black List Café and thought it was pretty decent. Update the thread with your findings as I'll be going back there sooner or later!


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for that. Will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Just been to blacklist by the cathedrale. Great breakfast and good coffee. I keep having flat whites which I don't think is the way in France.

Tried coffee and books by the bell which was good but the guy serving was a bit aloof. Going to try Horace later and there is supposed to be something good at the capucin market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

